# BBQ sauce used as a mopping sauce?



## cool85k5 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can a BBQ sauce used as a mopping sauce?If so how many times would it be applied?This would be used for pork ribs.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Geoff -

Yes it can but I'd thin it out a bit with apple juice or lemon juice or hec ene Italian dressing will work!


----------



## cool85k5 (Jul 29, 2007)

Geoff?My name is Jerry! LOL  Thank you for the information!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Opps sorry Jerry I got my posts confused!


----------



## meowey (Jul 29, 2007)

If the sauce has a lot of sugar in it, you need to be careful that it does not over caramelize and burn.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2007)

Use a mop consisting of fruit juice/favorite adult libation or just straight fruit juice.  BBQ sauce has a tendency to burn-thus Debi's suggestion to thin it down. I'd go with 1 part sauce to 3 or 4 parts juice.


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 29, 2007)

Right. IMO, it's SO much tastier to make or doctor up your own---commercial sauces are so ketchupy and sugary, they overpower the flavor of your meat and the nice smoky flavor gets drowned. The huge sugar content of them hides your work. Since joining SMF I've tossed a lot of commercial sauces in the trash and either made my own or enjoyed dry rubs instead of drippy sauces. Really have learned to enjoy the meat when it's prepared right instead of the taste of KC Masterpiece or whatever. Taught me a lot!


----------



## flash (Aug 1, 2007)

i know my wife loved a Stubb's mopping sauce as her bar-b-que sauce.....so why not?


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm still finding my way around, so would anyone know where I could find some recipe's/examples of what to use for a mop?
I bought a couple of spray bottles to use with apple juice, but I haven't seen any mop concoctions yet.


----------



## frag monger (Aug 18, 2007)

HERE ya go!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

The only "mops" I do it apple juice and maybe a bit of BBQ sauce.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 18, 2007)

Most mops are as Dutch mentioned; a mix of apple juice and your favorite adult libation. I've seen people use JD, Cpt. Morgan rum, etc.

Apple juice can also be substituted with any flavor you like; pear juice, white grape juice, anything really.

To that you can add whatver spices you might like; cayenne, garlic powder, onion poweder, cajun seasoning. The only limit is your imagination.

Be careful when you add anything with a high sugar content because it can carmelize and burn as was already mentioned. If you are going to apply a mop to meat that already has a rub applied, be gentle and let it set for a bit to avoid washing the rub off.

Some use a spray bottle as they feel it removes less of the rub.

Have fun!


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 18, 2007)

For some starters and ideas on what other mops are being used, here's what I found.

http://bbq.about.com/od/moprecipes/M...es_or_mops.htm


I think you'll find that you like a mop better once you've modified it for your tastes, or better yet, do as Dutch and others have suggested and go with juices.


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 18, 2007)

The Capn and Pineapple juice is awsome on pork ribs and butts


----------



## cool85k5 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone!I guess I'll stick with apple juice for now,pineapple sounds good also!Anyway I'm smoking two racks of baby back ribs and two whole chickens along with some Johnsonville Brats monday.


----------

